# Problem Report and Solutions



## evan.kudos (Feb 2, 2008)

Hello,

I'm currently running my desktop OS on my laptop because my PC died on me and although Vista installed without any problems I have currently some hardware which vista could not find drivers for which is really confusing because it does not explain what these are?

*Driver Software Installation [UNRESOLVED]*
*Problem*: Could not find drivers software

*Status*: More Information available

*Description*: Windows detected a new device attached to your computer, but could not find the driver software it needs to make the device usable. Each device manufacturer typically includes driver software of a CD that comes with the device, or as a download from its website. The hardware ID of your device is ACPI\CMP0101.

*Problem Signature*:
Problem Event Name:	PnPDriverNotFound
Architecture:	x86
Hardware Id:	ACPI\CMP0101
OS Version:	6.0.6000.2.0.0.256.1
Locale ID:	2057

*Extra information about this problem*:
Bucket ID:	3433923

*Driver Software Installation [UNRESOLVED]*
*Problem*: Could not find drivers software

*Status*: Solution Available

*Description*:
Windows detected a new device attached to your computer, but could not find the driver software it needs to make the device usable. Each device manufacturer typically includes driver software of a CD that comes with the device, or as a download from its website. The hardware ID of your device is PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24D5&SUBSYS_FF001179&REV_02.

*Problem Signature*:
Problem Event Name:	PnPDriverNotFound
Architecture:	x86
Hardware Id:	PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24D5&SUBSYS_FF001179&REV_02
OS Version:	6.0.6000.2.0.0.256.1
Locale ID:	2057

*Extra information about this problem*:
Bucket ID:	3438109

*Driver Software Installation [RESOLVED]*
*Problem*: Installed generic driver software

*Status*: Report Sent
*Description*:
Windows installed driver software that supports the basic features of your Standard VGA Graphics Adapter. Its manufacturer may provide software that enables additional features.

*Problem Signature*:
Problem Event Name:	PnPGenericDriverFound
Architecture:	x86
Hardware Id:	PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0324&SUBSYS_FF001179&REV_A1
OS Version:	6.0.6000.2.0.0.256.1
Locale ID:	2057

*Extra information about this problem*:
Bucket ID:	7363041

*Driver Software Installation [RESOLVED]* 
*Problem*: Could not find drivers software

*Status*: Solution Available

*Description*:
Windows detected a new device attached to your computer, but could not find the driver software it needs to make the device usable. Each device manufacturer typically includes driver software of a CD that comes with the device, or as a download from its website. The hardware ID of your device is PCMCIA\TOSHIBA-Wireless_LAN_Card-E5D7.

*Problem Signature*:
Problem Event Name:	PnPDriverNotFound
Architecture:	x86
Hardware Id:	PCMCIA\TOSHIBA-Wireless_LAN_Card-E5D7
OS Version:	6.0.6000.2.0.0.256.1
Locale ID:	2057

*Extra information about this problem*:
Bucket ID:	3409742

*Key*: 
*RESOLVED*: Drivers have been updated via Windows Update, although these are now installed it's still showing in the Problem Report.
*UNRESOLVED*: There are not drivers available and no actual description on what the hardware is and/or where to obtain drivers for this hardware.


----------



## l_b_rex (Jun 4, 2007)

That is confusing. Try going to device manager and look at what is in there with "?" or "!" and that will be what drivers you need.


----------



## evan.kudos (Feb 2, 2008)

Hah Hah... :4-thatsba

Now that was the first thing I did and there is nothing there to state anything is missing and/or not installed.

When I generate a Reliability and Performance Report and I can see there is a PnP device missing but nothing showing up in Device Manager...? I have added the reports, so you can see what I mean. There is also an issue with Memory as well for some reason even though I have recently upgraded the RAM to 1GB and it's stating there is no enough RAM.


----------

